# Something Swimming



## WAVEWALKER2006 (Jul 4, 2007)

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c347/ ... 0624-1.jpg

SWIMS GREAT AN ALL THE FISH LIKE IT. LOL


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i don't get this, did you make this or what?


----------



## WAVEWALKER2006 (Jul 4, 2007)

yes i made the lure. runs about 3 to4 ft.on braid fishing ling .an a good snake like movement .3.9 0z. 2/0 wide bend hooks.wood , i have used lures something like this before an really are good fore pike an muskie.thanks fore asking


----------

